# SMITH & WESSON FACTORY TOUR: BIRTH OF AN AMERICAN WHEEL GUN



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*SMITH & WESSON FACTORY TOUR: BIRTH OF AN AMERICAN WHEEL GUN*



> Celebrating 170 years in the firearms industry, the company gets its name from the 1852 partnership between Horace Smith and D.B. Wesson. Just two years later, the company debuted the .41 Magazine Pistol, best known as "The Volcanic" -- the ﬁrst repeating American ﬁrearm capable of successfully using a fully self-contained cartridge. By 1857, S&W was producing the Model 1 and Model 3 revolver, guns that soon marched off to war and one that Mark Twain carried in his early travels in the West, writing in his 1872 book, "Roughing It," that, "I thought it was grand."
> 
> Fast forward to the present and Smith is still rocking and rolling. While they have made moves to shift black rifle construction and headquarters to a new factory in Tennessee, the company's legacy plant in Springfield is still working around the clock and will continue to house its traditional revolver line.











Smith & Wesson Factory Tour :: Guns.com


On this installment of our Select Fire series, we traveled to Smith & Wesson's historic Springfield, Massachusetts factory to see what goes into making some of the finest revolvers in the world.




www.guns.com


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I like to take that your one day


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Javbike said:


> I like to take that your one day


One day, every thing S&W will be relocated to Tennessee (at their new, free-loving location in Maryville).


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> One day, every thing S&W will be relocated to Tennessee (at their new, free-loving location in Maryville).


Thank God they won't be relocating to China, New York, New Jersey, Illinois or California. Take your pick.


----------

